# Can my machine be overclocked?



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, I just want to know if I can overclock my system to around 2.4-2.5GHz. I'm upgrading my graphics card to a Radeon HD 5770 once I get my motherboard fixed (if you saw my other thread, you know why ), and I'd like to run a liiiiittle faster than 2.2GHz.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/955805/Acer-Aspire-AM5641-B5540A-Desktop-Computer/

That's the computer that I purchased. Please let me know if it can be overclocked, or if you require more information - although that might be difficult considering the computer's fried for the next week or two until they send my replacement motherboard (or computer, depends) in. Thanks~

~Josh~


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

probably not. Manufactures like HP, Dell and compaq lock the BIOS so you can't change the FSB so no one files false warranty claims against them. look in the BIOS if you can change the FSB then you can overclock.


----------



## RequiemCOTF (Mar 28, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> probably not. Manufactures like HP, Dell and compaq lock the BIOS so you can't change the FSB so no one files false warranty claims against them. look in the BIOS if you can change the FSB then you can overclock.


Like I said, the computer of out of commission until I get my new mobo in, so I can't check the BIOS.


----------

